

Photo site Shutterfly goes mobile, acquires Tiny Pictures for $1.3M - dbul
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/09/13/photo-site-shutterfly-goes-mobile-acquires-tiny-pictures-for-13m/

======
byoung2
_"The deal is a loss for investors, who had pumped in a whopping $12.2 million
into the company"_

That's quite a loss...Their $7.2M Series B just happened in Feb '08. What did
they do with all that money?

~~~
suhail
It's possible they simply gave it back.

